# trail riding and camping in Tennessee



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I have been to East Fork and I think it is my favorite place that I have been. They have plenty of room for big rigs to pull in. I think they even have some thru camping spots but they don't have any shade. I loved the trails there.


----------



## lvmyhorses (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks for that info... the shade doesn't bother me although it would make sitting outside nicer, but have a awning for that- also don't have to worry about a tree limb tearing something off. Not sure when I'm actually going, but hopefully early spring '15 next year for a week or so then maybe over to Myrtle Beach area. I think MB is where you can ride on the beach?


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

EAst fork is very, very nice. You should also check on the computer about Timber Ridge campground. Read the post I have about Big South Fork. East Fork is on the Western Side of BSF and slightly below Jamestown. If you ever ride in the park... you will fall in love!!
Rhonda


----------



## lvmyhorses (Dec 18, 2012)

Might get lucky and hit both East Fork and Timber Ridge, maybe 10 days each one. I'm retired so I can stay as long as I want too. ;-)


----------



## lvmyhorses (Dec 18, 2012)

I was up in Arkansas a few weeks ago camped overnight at Bar 50 off of I-30 Bismarck. ...ez to get into for small rigs, but since I'm so long I didn't want to go and get stuck some place tight so they put let me choose a spot close up front. I wasn't going to get to ride anyways just laying over, but what I saw was really nice. Water/electric and 2 pens per camp site was available. This place backs up to Ross Foundation so lots of trail riding. Went into Kentucky to look at gaited found something I like and after a 1500mile round trip I'm still happy with my purchase. Going for the first 3 day camping/ride this coming weekend will find out if I'm still happy.


----------

